# XML Datei innerhalb einer JAR Datei parsen



## dr_d00m (8. Aug 2007)

Hallo,
mein Problem ist folgendes: 
Ich möchte innerhalb einer JAR Datei auf eine XML Datei zugreifen, die mir verschiedene COnfig Daten liefert.
Hierbei arbeite ich mit dem JBoss Application Server. Die Verzeichnisstruktur innerhalb der JAR Datei sieht wie folgt aus:

beispiel.jar
-test
--classes
---*.class
-xml
--config.xml

Wenn ich nun aus meiner class-Datei auf die XML mittels


```
SAXBuilder builder=new SAXBuilder(parserDriver,validate);
Document doc=builder.build(new InputSource("xml/config.xml"));
```

zugreifen will, wirft JBoss folgende Exception aus:



> 14:51:36,671 ERROR [STDERR] java.io.FileNotFoundException: C:\j2ee\jboss420\bin\xml\config.xml



Ich möchte hierbei nicht mit dem Classloader arbeiten. Gibt es also eine andere Möglichkeit dem JBoss bestimmte Verzeichnisse mitzuteilen auf die er zugreifen kann? Oder kann man wirklich nur über den Classloader auf beliebige Dateien zugreifen?


Ich wäre für jede Antwort dankbar.

Gruß,

dr_d00m


----------



## kleiner_held (8. Aug 2007)

Den Classloader zu verwenden ist in dem Fall definitiv der beste Weg. Alle moeglichen Frameworks inclussive Log4J oder Spring holen sich auf diesem Weg ihre XML Konfiguration. Es ist ja auch nicht sonderlich kompliziert:

```
Document doc=builder.build(Document.class.getResourceAsStream("/xml/config.xml")); //Document.class am besten mit einer eigenen Klasse aus dem beispiel.jar ersetzen
```


----------



## dr_d00m (10. Aug 2007)

Danke erstmal.
Naja, mir lag die Version mit dem Classloader nur etwas schwer im Magen, weil ich dachte, dass man über den Applikationsserver den Pfad irgendwie geliefert bekommen müsste. 

Gruß,

dr_d00m


----------

